# PetSmart in Fort Myers Florida has male rats up for adoption!



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

So long story short I walked into an all female PetSmart yesterday and they have several two month old male dumbo rats up for adoption. Since they are an all female store they cannot keep them. I asked the lady working their how they got to be there, and she told me that they had a female dumbo rat that came in pregnant and gave birth to a litter there. I did not get a chance to hold the boys of that litter, but I did get a chance to see and touch the girls. Even though the lady claimed that she handles them every morning I don't think they have gotten much handling. The girls were curious, but a little scared. They did not bit or nibble, but they did want to come up and sniff me. My guess is that the boys react about the same way. I took a good look at the girls and they seemed to be healthy. there was no sneezing or red discharge. I don't know how many boys are up for adoption, but they're being adopted out for about 13 dollars. All of them are dumbo, and by looking at them in the cage (they were all sleeping on top of one another) there was probably a few black or berkshire and hooded dumbos. The PetSmart I'm talking about is the one located off of US 41 next to BestBuy in Fort Myers Florida. I would have taken pictures, but I didn't have my camera with me.


----------

